# Some questions from a new painter



## macstrat (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello, I just recently took up painting. I have a few questions about canvas pads and securing them down:

1. I got a canvas pad to practice on without spending alot of money on stretched canvases. (i'll use those for an actual painting) Is it possible to cut the sheets down to 8x10 with a pair of scissors and then tape that onto a masonite board?

2. what is the best way to secure a sheet to a board? I was thinking of using gaffer or duct tape, but I'm worried that when I take the tape off it would take some of the paint with it or would something like binder or bulldog clips work better?

thank you


----------



## sangree (Nov 29, 2017)

Yes, you can cut this material down. However, I would suggest cutting the size a bit larger than what you plan for a finished size. By leaving space around the painting area, you will not have to worry about disturbing the picture area when pulling the tape. Then, if you decide to save the painting and adhere it to a board, you can trim off the excess.

I have used regular masking tape on Masonite board but you may want something stronger. I suggest you try different tapes. Once again, if you allow the extra space around your painting area, you will not need to worry about pulling off the paint.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 2, 2018)

When I use canvas paper to try a new technique I use push pins and attach it to a thin piece of plasterboard. Of course it leaves pinholes in the corners but it works for me. Also canvas paper just doesn't have enough gesso on it and the paper is so thirsty it's impossible to do wet-on-wet so I cover it with a new coat of gesso first.


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Pierre Bonnard used to nail the canvas on the wall and paint from there, so anything goes.


----------

